# How do I cut thin New York deli-style lettuce?



## aaartnaz (Mar 24, 2009)

hi,

i wanted to know how this cut of lettuce is done? i mean the lettuce is thin sort of like noodles. i'd think a knife wouldn't be precise enough to cut lettuce that small. thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 24, 2009)

You could put wedges of lettuce in a food processor and shred it (using the shredding disc). That's the only other way I can think of, other than a knife, to cut it thin.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 24, 2009)

A good knife can very much cut the lettuce into the strips.  Basically, I cut the lettuce in half and then run a sharp knife through it and get the long thin strips.  I like this for taco salad.


----------



## luvs (Mar 24, 2009)

shred very thinly with a knife.


----------



## aaartnaz (Mar 24, 2009)

this is sort of what i mean


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 24, 2009)

And that's what we are talking about.  I can do that easily with a good knife.


----------



## aaartnaz (Mar 24, 2009)

what kind of knife?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 24, 2009)

Cut it in half from top to bottom. Put the flat cut-side down on a cutting board - using a knife (preferable a chef's knife or one of that size) slice very thinly going from top to bottom. Same way you shred a head of cabbage for cole slaw.

You can use the slicer/shredder disc in a food processor or the slicer/shredder attachment if you have a KitchenAid stand mixer and have that attachment.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a cleaver that can do it, a 7" chef's knife, a 7" Santoku knife.  Anything with a sharp blade that's fairly long to go through the length of the head of lettuce.


----------



## luvs (Mar 24, 2009)

a french/Chef's knife.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 24, 2009)

Lettuce in a restaurant like that is generally shredded in a machine.  You can do it with a food processor.

Or with a knife as weveryone else has said.


----------



## archiduc (Mar 28, 2009)

aaartnaz said:


> hi,
> 
> i wanted to know how this cut of lettuce is done? i mean the lettuce is thin sort of like noodles. i'd think a knife wouldn't be precise enough to cut lettuce that small. thanks.


 

Hi Aaartnaz,

It is known as a "chiffonade".

Wash the lettuce and remove any ribs. Allow to dry or use a salad spinner.

Cut the leaves into 5-7 cms/2-3 inches strips in width and cut finely with a knife. A good sharp knife will make an excellent chiffonade for use in Seafood Cocktail a la Gordon Ramsey or Marco Pierre White!!!!!

Archiduc


----------



## CookinNow (Mar 29, 2009)

If you are not going to use your shredded lettuce right away it will turn brown due to a reaction with the metal knife or metal food processor blade. There are two ways I know of to get around the browning issue. The first way is to treat it with an antioxidant. This can be either crushed Vitamin C tablets (ascorbic acid) or a commercially prepared product such as "Fruit Fresh." Both are dissolved in water, then you soak the shredded lettuce a few minutes and drain. 

The other way to avoid lettuce browning is to shred it with a lettuce knife. These are made of plastic so there is no chemical reaction with the lettuce. You can buy a lettuce knife on Ebay. They are also available at Target. 

One last thing. You can revive browned lettuce almost to a fresh state simply by soaking it in plain water. It won't completely remove all the brown but it does a respectable job. 

Good luck. 

Jeff


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 29, 2009)

If you have a mandolin you can use that too on the thinnest setting.  I have a small commercial meat slicer that I use if I am wanting quantity for an event, but I usually do as the others mentioned and take a long sharp knife (chef's knife and slice thinly as Michael described.


----------

